
Indianapolis collected 560 bags of garbage before Amazon visit - SQL2219
https://www.theringer.com/tech/2018/11/30/18118211/amazon-hq2-search-cities-left-behind
======
SQL2219
"The Indy cleanup was just a small example of the lengths some of the 20
finalists went to in order to land HQ2. Pittsburgh offered Amazon nearly $10
billion in financial incentives. Maryland pitched $8.5 billion and Newark
pledged $7 billion. Dallas said it would build an Amazon University, a joint
project between local colleges to train engineers in a facility next to city
hall, and Atlanta promised Amazon a private car on its MARTA rail system and
an executive lounge at Hartsfield-Jackson airport. While New York and Virginia
offered Amazon $2.8 billion and $573 million in tax breaks, respectively, the
fact they didn’t offer the highest amounts—and that New York is paying so much
more than Virginia—is proof that Amazon was eager to play one city against
another."

------
cmurf
Actual title of the article is "The Cities That Amazon HQ2 Left Behind" and
that's what the article is primarily about, not Indianapolis picking up
garbage. I think the HN title is misleading.

------
benj111
Has there been any effort in the US to stop this kind of competition between
states. It seems incredibly damaging

